# Help -  Need Some Baby Boy Names



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

I am going to be a gramma  for the 4th time in Sept    . My son wants to call the poor baby Henry, if it is a boy .I have nothing against the name Henry , except that it sounds so old. We tried on Mother's Day to get some name's going but the best we could come up with was # 4. LOL very lame I know.

So what's your favorite boy's name . They have 1  boy named Gabriel , Gabe for short.

TIA 
Kitn


----------



## Dixie (May 12, 2009)

You know names like styles 'come around' don't you?  Henry might be very popular by the time the little guy starts school.

How about Justin, Jonathan, David, Jacob, Stephen, Mathew
Caleb, Gracian, Daniel, Hunter, Christan.........


----------



## Dixie (May 12, 2009)

I forgot to say CONGRADULATIONS! I'm so jealous


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Dixie 
I really like Caleb , I will run it by them. I love the name Daniel , but there are 2 already in the family.

Kitn


----------



## topcat (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Kitn.....my favourite boys names are Jordan, Casey, Lachlan, Cameron & James.

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (May 12, 2009)

I have a Kaleb, with a K..
but some names we threw around were Joshua, Declan, Mason, Lance.
I'll let you know if I think of any more..
and I know what you mean about Henry, my dad is Harry, and I can't imagine a "baby Harry".
And CONGRATULATIONS are in order, I don't care if it's number one, or number 13, all babies are beautiful and wonderful.
Of course, I will be loving it when I am a grandma, cos then I can give them back!! All the perks, none of the drawbacks!!
And Kitn, I hope your grandbabies all live nice and close so you can see them lots and lots. I think grandparents are so important to kids!!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 12, 2009)

Well congrats! My brother has three kiddo's my mom is only 46 lmao My nephew's name is William.. my brother decided he wanted his middle name hank though omg.. my mom was like wth are you thinking?!? lmao but my dad's parents named him steven rex (in latin it means crowned king - it's genius really)


----------



## dagmar88 (May 12, 2009)

Concratulations!!!
I love Caleb too. Also like the names Aiden & Noah. :wink: 
try to take a look at this website, maybe it'll give you some inspiration.
http://www.babynames.com/ 
Hope the pregancy will go smoothly and you end up with a lovely healthy grandson


----------



## Sibi (May 12, 2009)

Congrats grandma!  Thought I'd contribute:

Devin, Max, Elijah, Jeremy, Nick, Craig, Logan


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

austin tristan ryan jabril


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> I love the name Daniel



Aww  I never met many other Daniels growing up, but seems like it's become a very popular name for babies recently.  

Here are some names I like:

Michael
James
Israel
Rome
Samson
Phoenix
Nathaniel


----------



## heyjude (May 12, 2009)

Congrats!!!     

I love the names Brian, Philip, Michael  and Timothy. They are the names of four of my 5 brothers and you couldn't ask for better brothers or friends.
(let's just say brother number five....sibling rivalry!)

Jude


----------



## ChrissyB (May 12, 2009)

Sibi, my Kaleb's middle name is Logan (as in Wolverine from the Xmen, that's what happens when you let the dad choose the middle name, at least it's not his first name!!)


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

oh my , you guys are good with the names, there are lots here that I really like, I will pass them on . Thank you!!

Chrissy , I do live  close , I will live closer after Thursday.D Grandkids are the absolute best , they are so funny and loving .I started a girls club with the 2 oldest , the 3 year old named it the girls club no boys allowed.Then when baby brother came along , she changed the name to the girls club , no boys  allowed except Gabe.We do crafts and go to shows ,we have fashion shows and just have a lot of fun.My nickname is gramma goofy , I love to hear them laugh . They rock my world big time.

I got to go to the ultrasound the other day , they figure baby weighs about 13 oz , well I think the feet account for 1/3 of that, they looked huge.

Kitn


----------



## ChrissyB (May 13, 2009)

That first ultrasound is such magic.
My littlest girl is nearly 3 now, and I still remember our first ultrasound, me and DH cried our eyes out, it was so good to see all her bits and pieces, and the heartbeat, and just that assurance when they say as far as they can see everything is great.
I hope I'm a grandma like you when my time comes. It sounds like so much fun!


----------



## KSL (May 13, 2009)

My friend just became a grandma of twins Evan & Chase.
I like Caleb too - goes well with Gabriel.

I always liked the name Kingston.


----------



## pepperi27 (May 13, 2009)

My favorite is my sons name Michael but I also like Brian, Matthew, Alexander, Kenneth, Kevin.


----------



## KSL (May 13, 2009)

My bf's name is Michael.. *shudder* LOL


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

I have a Michael too , I too love that name.

Kitn


----------



## studioalamode (May 13, 2009)

Congrats Grandma!!

I have noticed that names are reverting back to old-fashioned ones.  One of my granddaughters is named Rowan, and one is named Eva.

We have a couple of little Henrys in our town and they are being called "Hank" -- I actually really think that is cute, but then the kids are cute!

My grandson's name is Harrison, and I just had another friend have a grandson named Harrison... becoming popular, I guess, which my daughter was trying to avoid!

I have always loved the name Jacob - "Jake"  --  unfortunately my own son was a III (Richard - pretty boring and not cute at all)... but we love him anyway!!!

Good luck - picking out names is hard!!


----------



## Tabitha (May 13, 2009)

The names...

Gates
Orion
Leo


...come to mind first.


----------



## studioalamode (May 13, 2009)

Ooooo, I _LIKE_ Orion.  (He was always my favorite constellation, too... because I could find him!)

Gates and Rome are awesome, too.  I haven't heard these as first names before!


----------



## AshleyR (May 13, 2009)

Congrats!!

I love the name Gavin!  And Tristan. Those are two names we're considering for our future kids (if we have boys!)


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Thank you all , I will pass these names on tomorrow, they are helping us move . I will have a 3 -5 and 8 year old helping out .I am wondering how long it will take me to find things :wink: They want to help gramma so they will get to help.

Kitn


----------



## surf girl (May 14, 2009)

Congrats to you and your son!

Some names I like:

Ambrose
Oscar
Max (Maximilian)
Luke
Gus (Augustus) or Auggie
Isaac
Jake (Jacob)
Ryland


----------



## 7053joanne (May 14, 2009)

Congratulations!!  i like the names Oliver, Nathanial and Gavin.  They were all on my list but DH didn't like them!


----------



## Deda (May 14, 2009)

Congrats!  That's such exciting news!

I love the names James, Mike and William (my father and brothers).
I named my oldest son Benjamin Clayton and my youngest is Travis Lynn, we call them Bunny and Tab.

Oh, DH is Kevin Lynn.  Love that one, too.


----------



## Tabitha (May 14, 2009)

I like Oliver & Max too.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 14, 2009)

bunny and tab lol cute! I just call my nephew.. nothing actually I don't think I ever call him by his name LMAO    that's so bad I know it... my niece's name is laralie and I call her peaches... but wow I just realized I don't call my nephew anything really holy crow!


----------



## LJA (May 14, 2009)

Congratulations, Kitn!!    

Hmmm, let's see.  My son's name is Jesse which I still love.  How about:

Wade
Flynn
Aidan
Ashton
Elijah
Evan
Bronx Mowgli ( heh...)


----------



## 7053joanne (May 14, 2009)

i love nicknames my nephew is Brendan and we call him Beezer and my niece is Catherine but we call her Kitten


----------

